# What Temperature is normal for Pregnant dog?



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

I took temp for both my pregnant dogs for the first time

1. Toy Fox Terrier on her week 52 days - 37.8
2. Rottweiler on her 45 days - 38.3

What is the normal body temperature for a dog? Does it vary from breed to breed or size?

If they are 24 hours before labour, the temperature will drop to how many degrees?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Anywhere between 37-38 is "normal" for most warm blooded animals.

The drop is by about 0.7 of the normal temperature. If the normal temp is hovering around the 37.5 then you expect the drop to be to about 36.8 ish. Its more of a case of spotting patterns than taking the numbers too seriously. Every thermometer is slightly different and what 1 says, another can be completely different (+/- 0.5 degree in some cases)... so stick to the same thermometer all the way through, and if you think you have "the drop" then retake is 3 or 4 minutes later to make sure its not a fluke, then again 3 or 4 mins after that.

Then take it every hour for as long as the bitch is happy for you to do it, or obvious 1st stage begins.


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Bella's fluctuates but she is normally steady at 37.7


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

if im honest im in 2 minds weather to take the temperatures or not - or just wait and see & pick up on the first labour signs....... 

anyone know pros & cons? :confused1:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

If your dog will happily let you take her temp them i would do it, i was taking her temp from day 55 and she had them on day 59, if i had not taken it them i don't think i would have been ready


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

Lucy is currently on day 52 now , I may start taking it - i think she would quite happily let me take it - well im hoping so!


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

So above what temperature means a dog has fever?


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Bells is a right tart, she sees the thermometer and lifts her tail lol even if I'm not taking her temp.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

penn said:


> So above what temperature means a dog has fever?


I would say, the top end of 38 and above.

Pros and cons of temp taking:
The temperture drop indicates when the cervix starts opening. If after 24hours of the drop labour hasn't started, the concern is that the cervix is open for too long, meaning the risk of infection is high. This is why you seek veterinary attention if "labour" isn't progressing within 24 hours of the temp drop.

If you didn't do the temperature you wouldn't know that the cervix was beginning to open, and run the risk that infection gets in. Also, you wouldn't be able to identify primary inertia ( Whelping Complications - Breeding Your Dog )


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

thanks tanya - on what day should temp taking start? as i've heard many different things on this subject


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I start from 53, a lot start from 56 but I think this is a little late, considering puppies are viable from 56.


----------



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks Tanya - I'll start from tomorrow then - 

I'm just on your site - Great information etc - excellent site!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> I would say, the top end of 38 and above.


Does that mean my Rottie has fever? Because it showed 38.3? I didn't check her temp after that. Today I'll check up after hours.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

No, the top end of 38 is what I'd call fever....


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> No, the top end of 38 is what I'd call fever....


Oh thanks for confirming. I was worried. Anyway I'll still check her temp today.


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm using a normal thermometer, not digital. I have a doubt that how long should I stick on her?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I would try and get a digital thermometer. Glass ones are dangerous and not more prone to being used incorrectly, creating a inaccurate reading.

It needs to be inserted about an inch in.


----------



## medicare (Dec 8, 2010)

As long as her temperature remains in the low 98s she will have them within 24 hours. Here is a link to an article on temperature readings. Also look along the left and read beginning labor stages, hard labor, cutting the cord, aspirating the puppies, etc.


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> I start from 53, a lot start from 56 but I think this is a little late, considering puppies are viable from 56.


Wow, Lil is on day 53 today, I started doing poppy later on. Will start lil today.


----------

